# Atv cab advice



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I just picked up a 2010 bruteforce 750 and I will be using it to plow next winter. I want to put a cab on it to keep me out of the weather and was looking for input. What are the pros and cons of a store bought soft cab vs. a hand crafted woody like I see a few members have perfected? If I get a soft cab, which one is the best? If I build a woody, do they fog up inside since they look more air tight them the soft cab? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I would imagine one of the advantages of a woody is the extra weight for traction. How hard are these woody's to remove from the atv for warmer weather riding? How do you guys attach them to the atv?


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Anybody? Please


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a bug cab from
http://www.atvcab.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=55

though I got it used and only for $180 I would build my own for the $$ they are asking now.

The cab is nice for keeping you out of wind and nasty weather. I only have used it about 5 times for plowing snow in the 4 years that I have had it.

I made some adjust ments to it so the whole unit hinges off the back for in and out instead of the zippered side door that didn't work real good.

Biggest thing was limited vision due to the cab but if you know your plowing area and limits it was fine.

I had to plow snow with the outside temp at -4 one night and I was warmer in the cab then when I had to shovel the outside step's.

I think I would try and pattern off of IPLOWSNO cab desing and build my own.
with HEAT and radio would be nice and front wiper.
that is on my project list to make my own but Haven't got that done yet.

the one I have will work and I can have it on the quad and ready to go in appx an hour.

though my plow area now is only my own drive which only takes me 40 minutes vs the 2 hour route that I did have to due

cab rework in pictures url is
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/534733/1968-dodge-charger/page-22/

and a Pic of cab on atv









hope that helps somewhat

sublime out


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea for 49.95 I will sell you a pattern lol

Thanks sublime, mine wasn't totally enclosed what it did was keep the snow off my head and out of my face,

I made it to fit snug around the atv and used quick clamps to keep it from bouncing,

I did take it in ditches to thoroughly test it I think I even posted pics of it, I flopped it on its side too turning to quickly, bicycled and the plow caught over it went like a tree,

I flipped it back over myself with no damage, true craftsmanship,

The motor puts out heat do it was warm in there and I have heated grips,

You can get boat plastic to enclose the sides and back but use plexi on the front,

My garage is heated so when I first take it out it will freeze but when it acclimates your good to go,

I built mine in a weekend, just build one side and copy it,

Mine comes off in 5 minutes,


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Iplowsno,

How was your Winter out there?

good winter here Lots and Lots of snow.

1 monster 2 big storms and the rest small ones.

blew out my power angle system on the plow. think I ramned the snow bank a few to many times.

where I live now though I can get by without it as I due more plowing at higher speed and only need to angle the blade 3 times in 1.5 hours of plowing time.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

It was weak to be honest, but better than last year, up north just got hit with 50" yesterday,

It seems to be staying around longer than usual but weak storms.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1625657 said:


> It was weak to be honest, but better than last year, up north just got hit with 50" yesterday,
> 
> *It seems to be staying around longer than usual* but weak storms.


Uhh, yeah. I was cutting green grass this time last year! Now I'm going out and stick the plow back on for what they say will be a 4-8in snow fall by this time tomorrow! Uggg.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea I was riding my bike this time last year,

I was called in yesterday but I didn't go in, they called me in Friday just to wait to plow but never did, I was sick to begin with so I said screw it, now it's just getting old lol,

Oh well it's got to end soon enough right


----------



## srusson4 (Nov 17, 2015)

*DIY ATV Cab*

Hi, I just recently built my own wood ATV Cab out of 2x2's, scrap plywood, and vinyl. I also added led lights, 12v outlet, small heater, and a speedometer, along with hand warmers. It does add extra traction on slick roads, and it blocks out the wind and keeps me warm well. The only thing I really don't like about it is that it's hard to see through the plastic vinyl sometimes.










Check out more info on it at http://diywoodprojects.net/diy-atv-cab/


----------

